# New gear splurges?



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I don't know about you guys, but when I can't steelhead fish, I read about it, watch videos about it, and at some point buy a bunch of sh!* I THINK will help me catch more steelhead. This year it started with a few Rapala, then some new line, (which led to new line snips). Then my wife mentioned she would like to try centerpinning, and I feel we should support and encourage our spouses when they want to try new things, so I ordered her a centerpin rig. And this morning, because it's my rod's fault my drift game is weak, I ordered a new casting rod and reel. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## POWERB8 (Oct 22, 2021)

BNiemo said:


> I don't know about you guys, but when I can't steelhead fish, I read about it, watch videos about it, and at some point buy a bunch of sh!* I THINK will help me catch more steelhead. This year it started with a few Rapala, then some new line, (which led to new line snips). Then my wife mentioned she would like to try centerpinning, and I feel we should support and encourage our spouses when they want to try new things, so I ordered her a centerpin rig. And this morning, because it's my rod's fault my drift game is weak, I ordered a new casting rod and reel. Anybody else have this problem?


Once upon a time: I would only keep one or two spoons in stock.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

POWERB8 said:


> Once upon a time: I would only keep one or two spoons in stock.


Lol now its one or two boxes
Lol


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I started way back when with one fly rod and one fly vest.. only two boxes..one with hooks and weights one with yarn...today I need a pack mule if want to take all my stuff. Lol

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

westbranchbob said:


> I started way back when with one fly rod and one fly vest.. only two boxes..one with hooks and weights one with yarn...today I need a pack mule if want to take all my stuff. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


One fishing rod?!?! How on earth did you catch fish with ONE rod?!?!😆 I carry enough gear for any possibility. Broken rod tip? Cold? Thirsty? Need to rebuild a Cat 3406E? I got the gear!!! There was time I pointed and laughed at guys like me, now I am that guy . It seems the older I get the more I pack in. lol


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I resorted to just choosing how I'm gonna fish that day and taking only that gear...it can be frustrating....I'm looking into getting a small drift boat so I can just load it up and float...getting to old and fat to carry this load long distance...lol

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I tell myself all the time that I am just going to take one rod and a small box, but it always ends up being 3 and a backpack. LOL Its a sickness.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Always have to buy those pieces of gear that you'll most likely never use, "but just in case". I use the same thing every single time I steelhead fish. But my garage is full of steelhead stuff that I have acquired over the years...ya know, just in case


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Bought a new Lami float rod. Then of course I needed a new reel to go with it . Looking forward to using it!


----------



## 99Problems (5 mo ago)

During Covid ..... we weren't able to use our Credit card Points towards going out for diner ! 
So I used them for a New 1pc Ugly Stix Elite and a Mitchell 300 

But then I found 2 reels in bad shape so I replaced them with 
Abu Garcia - Revo Premier 
Shimano Nasci 
Penn Battle III 

which lead to me finding a broken Tip on my favorite rod - Browning 6' 6" Medium - so I picked up 
St. Croix - 7' -1" 1pc Bass MoJo 
7' 1 pc Fenwick HMG 

also got a Dyson cordless Vac - as a distraction for the Wife


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

I think it's more having a addictive personality. Steelheading is great fun but the marketing of specific tackle really gets people thinking they need all this special gear. Truth is it's just a hard fighting stocked fish that will hit about anything if it's presented right.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

99Problems said:


> During Covid ..... we weren't able to use our Credit card Points towards going out for diner !
> So I used them for a New 1pc Ugly Stix Elite and a Mitchell 300
> 
> But then I found 2 reels in bad shape so I replaced them with
> ...


Well played, Sir. Well played.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

SteelStreamer said:


> I think it's more having a addictive personality. Steelheading is great fun but the marketing of specific tackle really gets people thinking they need all this special gear. Truth is it's just a hard fighting stocked fish that will hit about anything if it's presented right.


I am inclined to agree with you. First steelhead I ever caught was with a 6'6" medium light rod, a crappie jig, and a stick bobber. However, tackle and gear companies have great marketing departments, make some pretty slick toys, and I am a man-child.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree that they will hit a wide variety of things if presented right, and for the most part some floats and jigs get the job done 75 percent of the time...it's the 25 percent during poor water conditions that have me taking a metric ton worth of crap with me.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I just ordered stone beads off the interweb and I am not ashamed.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Speaking of muddier water I did incorporate mag lips cranks and spinners to my arsenal last season thinking maybe the vibration they put off would help and it worked quite well especially on end of season dropbacks.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

SteelStreamer said:


> Speaking of muddier water I did incorporate mag lips cranks and spinners to my arsenal last season thinking maybe the vibration they put off would help and it worked quite well especially on end of season dropbacks.


Honestly, I caught more fish on cranks than anything else last year. Throw an Xrap xr-8 at them in November, they'll damn near rip the rod out of your hands.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

BNiemo said:


> Honestly, I caught more fish on cranks than anything else last year. Throw an Xrap xr-8 at them in November, they'll damn near rip the rod out of your hands.


Nice! Gotta love that feeling when they slam a lure. Cranks, spinners, and a white jig with a little red uv egg yarn tied under the head have taken a majority of my steelhead the past few seasons.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

SteelStreamer said:


> Speaking of muddier water I did incorporate mag lips cranks and spinners to my arsenal last season thinking maybe the vibration they put off would help and it worked quite well especially on end of season dropbacks.


Try flatfish or kwikfish with rattles in muddy water...you troll them super slow and still get good action and sound.. work great in stained waters


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

BNiemo said:


> Anybody else have this problem?


Oh man. A group of enablers is the last thing I need…so let me go ahead and jump right in.

I always want to overhaul everything even though I really don’t need to. Was looking for a new spinning reel last year form my son and ended up buying 2 Daiwa Regals because how often do you see decent 10 bearing reels on sale for $50, right? Turns out I hate the way it lays line on the reel so now I want to get rid of them.

In my defense, I’m still a one rod guy mainly because I don’t want to carry more than that but also toying with the idea of buying an 8-6 or 9’ rod for spinners and plugs as opposed to fishing them on my 10-6’. “Use your 6-6 M/F smallie rod” you say? But what if something happens to it? It’s my favorite rod and definitely wasn’t cheap. Clearly, it makes more sense to buy a new rod instead of waiting for a long shot “what if” to actually happen. Speaking of spinners - I need more. There could be a day when white with copper blade instead of white with gold blade is the only thing standing between me and steelhead fishing immortality. Definitely need 10 of each in all the weights - don’t want to run out in the middle hottest bite of my life.

But anyway, the only thing I actually need is a new backpack. The zippers are hosed on my old one and I do actually need that since I usually carry extra gear when steelheading (extra gloves, hat, socks, towel, etc.). I guess what I really need to do is find a way to frame new rods, reels, and tackle as equally important safety issues LOL.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

mn4 said:


> Oh man. A group of enablers is the last thing I need…so let me go ahead and jump right in.
> 
> I always want to overhaul everything even though I really don’t need to. Was looking for a new spinning reel last year form my son and ended up buying 2 Daiwa Regals because how often do you see decent 10 bearing reels on sale for $50, right? Turns out I hate the way it lays line on the reel so now I want to get rid of them.
> 
> ...


We prefer to use the term supporters, enablers sounds ill intended. LOL.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh ive been a supporter of every bait and tackle shop from avon to painsville for years now
Lol


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

My new drift stick came in! I ordered the old okuma SST i found on clearance, but they sent me the new Okuma SST at the same price! Small victories!


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

I take the steelhead addiction to another level. I troll Lake Michigan, Lake Huron and Lake Erie for steel in the summer months as well as chase them from Conneaut to Manistee MI. on the rivers. Luckily my wife is an addict as well so its encouraged in my household to spend $$$ on steelie gear. We have at least 10 rods with steelhead as the sole target species and another 20 that are used for steel, 1000s of lures from trolling spoons to jigs. Dozens of floats even though we use the same 2 sizes of raven. We are both always gathering more stuff thats going to be the next great thing.


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

MechMark said:


> Luckily my wife is an addict as well so its encouraged in my household to spend $$$ on steelie gear.


Is there any chance your wife would have a chat with mine? I’ll PM her number. 😂😂😂


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

BNiemo said:


> My new drift stick came in! I ordered the old okuma SST i found on clearance, but they sent me the new Okuma SST at the same price! Small victories!


Brady, where did you get the SST if you don't mind me asking. I have the 9'6" light action & let a friend use it. He landed a nice steelie with it and now wants to buy one.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Crack77 said:


> Brady, where did you get the SST if you don't mind me asking. I have the 9'6" light action & let a friend use it. He landed a nice steelie with it and now wants to buy one.


I ordered from a company called North40 out of Idaho, the older series sst are 74.99.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Not just for steelhead but we do allot in the spring. But I got a new truck to tow the boat and repowerd the boat with a 90 hp Tohatsu


----------

